# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك 2013

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الســادة أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

أطيب التهاني والتبريكات بحلول عيد الأضحى المبــــــارك

أعاده الله على المسلمين جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات

 :T W (4):

----------


## حازم عطاالله

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

عيدكم مبارك
 :Party:  :Happy:

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

أطيب التهاني والتبريكات بحلول عيد الأضحى المبــــــارك

 :5529:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------

